# CNC Company Selection Assistance



## MTSH

Currently we are a school district looking to purchase our first CNC Router. The five brands we are looking into for a 4×4 table are CAMaster, Laguna, ShopBot, ShopSabre & Techno. Looking for advice on which brand would be our best option, or if there are additional brands we should consider. We are located in the Northeast if that is a consideration at all.


----------



## Freerider146

Well you are looking at Very different machines (some imports, some lighter weight, etc.)

Contact the companies you are looking at and ask to compare.
Usually they can help you understand what sets their products apart.

Brandon @ ShopSabre CNC is happy to do that


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have a Laguna- and I would reccomend them. Link to my review- http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/6282


----------



## OSB

Techshop bought Shopbot CNC routers for their locations.

I imagine that they chose them because they are maintainable and can tolerate the abuse of many relatively inexperienced users.

That is what I would be looking for. Plan on abuse and breakage.


----------



## bonesbr549

I was buying last year and looked a long time at CAMaster out of GA. Great company. I looked a long time for a good used one. They have a great support group but pricy. may have speical discounds for education. Laguna has some school discounds. I was looking at them too.

I ended up with a CNCrouterparts and built. I'd go visit CAMaster and look at where things are made. Worth the trip.


----------



## ArtMann

I toured the Camaster factory a few years ago and I was so impressed that I bought one on the spot. Even their smallest model is industrial grade.


----------



## Tipler

Hello,

this is my first post but have been reading lots around here trying to find a suitable machine as well. i have had good experiences with Baileigh using their metal working tools when i worked in a metal shop, they have been getting into wood machines as well it seems and i saw this on their sight

http://www.baileigh.com/cnc-router-table-wr-23

was wondering what you guys think and if you heard anything about it.

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hello,
> 
> this is my first post but have been reading lots around here trying to find a suitable machine as well. i have had good experiences with Baileigh using their metal working tools when i worked in a metal shop, they have been getting into wood machines as well it seems and i saw this on their sight
> 
> http://www.baileigh.com/cnc-router-table-wr-23
> 
> was wondering what you guys think and if you heard anything about it.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Tim
> 
> - Tipler


SPAM! No respectable school district would buy this product line. Also, I love your profile ??? Welcome to Lumber Jocks


----------



## Tipler

what is spam? me or baileigh industries??? they have decent metal working tools that are heavy grade to light duty. i dont understand what you are calling spam.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> what is spam? me or baileigh industries??? they have decent metal working tools that are heavy grade to light duty. i dont understand what you are calling spam.
> 
> - Tipler


I will retract calling the post SPAM. I will stick to the second part, until you tell us why this is a good school choice.


----------



## Tipler

i keep rereading my post and for the life of me i can not se where i recommend this company for a school. i keep getting stuck on the part where i was asking if anyone had heard anything about the cnc router i linked. i will go read it again it must be in there somewhere….


----------



## r33tc0w

Avoid any Gerber products like the plague.


----------



## gwilki

I don't know what after-sales service is like in the US, but you should try to check that out for the companies you are interested in. See what their policy is with respect to setting up and instruction on use. We have had a great experience with Biesse and a terrible one with Laguna. They could not be more different.

Also, if any of the machines that interest you come bundled with third party software, check with the software company to learn about their support. The hardware is useless without good software and good support.


----------



## oldnovice

If I remember correctly Shopbot has special considerations for trade schools and the like!


----------



## Butchf18a

I am a fan of Legacy CNC Woodworking. Have two of their machines. Machines are well built, they provide excellent, on-going support as well as various levels of training. They have a school specific program developed around supporting the instructor as well as the learning processes. A strong point is their continuous outreach which brings CNC users together in various methodologies. You never feel you are alone when a question arises, or simply help working through an idea.

They use Vetric software. Generally Aspire and Vcarve. Employees are well versed, I'd say experts in utilizing the software, especially in assisting when questions arise. Machines run on their Mach3 software, very easy to use.


----------



## noname2

One thing to consider is calling all of the places that interest you and see if anyone in your area has one of their machines and would be willing to set up some type of meet where you could see the machine in action and talk to the guy that owns it about how he feels about the machine.


----------



## Butchf18a

Like Noname2 suggested. I do not work for Legacy, but am part of their owner/associate program. There are many of us around the country willing to share, demonstrate, help people make a project. Legacy can get you in touch with someone in your area.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Sounds like some good information has been presented but…

The OP posted his inquiry in January, but has never returned to comment or say thank you or kiss my foot.


----------

